# do you all think too that embryo sucks....



## 481

hi guys...m kinda new oer this forum n site...i guess its nice and provides a great platform to all the med students round the globe where they can share anthing...right??
i hope u guys dun find ma curiosity weird...maybe it is.. :? 
i hate embryology like anything...i dunno why..i have the concepts of general emb.but i keep forgetting things related to it...e.g what happens in which week... i hate the mathematical stuff in it...besides that...i do grasp the whole thing during lectures...(we're finishing special emb)but when i sit n study for tests n MCQz...i fail to grasp it perfectly...
i hope i dun sound dumb...books i consult are langman and keith moore..
neway....i have an embryo presentation coming up on venous system defects...undoubtedly its a small portion but presenting embryology and making people understand it is a great deal of work...and our professor is so damn strict...i hope i'd find some useful suggestions...thanks


----------



## Rehan

Langman's Medical Embryology is a great book to read if you want a concise and informative understanding of embryo. Its the only book I used and I got through it fine.

I recommend reading the chapter summaries right after you finish reading the chapter---sometimes those summaries can really help clear things up. And don't worry too much about the different times at which stuff happens---if you understand what is happening and how its happening its ok if you don't remember exactly when it happens.

Just always remember the teratogenic period though---they keep asking you that your entire life it seems...


----------



## purpleprism

i hated Langman's Med Embryo. i guess it basically has all the key points you need to know, but the organization isnt much to speak of. 

i actually never studied the subject myself...i tried but could never get all the info into my head..i basically relied on asking ppl to tell me very short key points before any oral test. 

anyway if you dont have a lot of time to spend on embryo, i think you should read Langman but make your own notes from it and organize them in a way that will be most helpful to you. make charts to remove all the wordiness or if you do have more time, group them in 2 ways...for example:
1. the development of one system (ie. CVS)
2. development based on weeks of gestation (ie. everything that occurs in the 4th week)

i was asked quite frequently which week organs develop in, but it really isnt too important as long as you have a general idea and you dont say that the heart develops in the 12th week. also, remember which month type II cells develop in the lungs!

hope that helps!


----------



## MastahRiz

Embryology is only hard if you think it is hard. It's always going to be hard the first time you read it, and definitely the second time as well. The third time you read it, it'll start to make some sense, and when you read it a fourth time, you'll most likely understand a good 75% of it.

Langman is a great book once you get used to reading it. The different systems all develop relatively close to each other (4th through 7th weeks) so remembering them individually isn't all that hard either. I admit the diagrams in Langman are really, really terrible. I can't make any sense out of them no matter what. I hear the KLM is better with figures, but I never used it. I basically did all of my embryo studying without using diagrams unfortunately.

It all depends on how much time you put into it. It's really simple if you have time to read it four times over. If you don't, then yeah, it's pretty difficult. I always hated it too, when I didn't have enough time to read it. Once you sit down and actually spend the time, it's really interesting and you also feel really thankful to God that you were born normal.


----------



## maik7upurz

I find bigger books much better to give you the rounded picture, like study your ass off from Langman or Keith Moore Embryology, and once you understand it, switch to Board Review Series and all of a sudden it make sense. 

What I find works the best for me, is to study some sample questions or mcq's from other books, and then try to search for the answer as you study, and that way you learn ten times more.


----------



## Fikstor

*Embryo*

I do share your opinion when it coe sto embryology. I didn't like the subject and most of the stuff I had to study for the exams I no longer remember. I think embryology just gave me a really big picture of how things come to be, the things I remember the most and I belive are most useful about this subject are the different anomalities. Those come up quiet frequently (at least some of them) in the pediatrics clinic. =)


----------



## atenolol

If you think that embryo sucks, then in effect you suck, because you were once an embryo.


----------



## Calculas

I agree with you


----------



## Doc_Ammara

nah...not really but it can be complex at times esp. when you are not interested to study it !


----------



## MastahRiz

I'm studying it right now from Langman's. I think you just have to get used to the book, and then it's cake. It's just a story of a poor embryo trying to make it's way through the womb.


----------



## Doc_Ammara

yah Langman's is quite worth a book to read....if you know whats the end result... i mean jus thnk of what you are to form and then read the whole series of events like a story  man...its really interesting ! and once you end up with the final form of a particular thing or organ,start with its congenital abnormalities.....those things which werent clear to you,they will be easier now!
enjoy your Langamn's


----------



## levic

Have you all read that part in Langman where it says that about 50% of all pregnancies end up as abortions because of genetic deformalities, and that the woman doesn't even get to know that she's pregnant....? That part got me really shit-scared! 

Anyway, I think embryology is kind of interesting.. But I have a hard time to see all does things in front of me, if you know what I mean.. I mean, take the heart for example. You can see it. It's there. You don't have to make up pictures in your head. But in embryology all you got is the drawings (and those black-and-white electro-pics that I really can't understand). I don't like stuff that I can't see...
And yeah, pictures of embryos and fetuses freak me out. They look like aliens. That's the only thing in medicine that freaks me out and makes me disgusted.. I guess we all have something huh?


----------



## MedGrunt

Embryo definitely isn't one of my strong subjects. Probably because I usually don't touch it until about 2am on the day of the exam. I'm the one that generally asks someone to tell me the "big points" about 5 minutes before going in to the oral exams. #eek


----------



## < sara >

MastahRiz said:


> I'm studying it right now from Langman's. I think you just have to get used to the book, and then it's cake. It's just a story of a poor embryo trying to make it's way through the womb.


 
haha I love it... if I keep that in mind I am sure I will get through embryology just fine  #cool


----------



## shary

ya man! she's right.

sara your messages are awesome, awesome wow classic. reply to more messages ok


----------



## < sara >

awww shary! hehe thats so sweet  

I reply whenever I have time... 

As for embryology... for the people who have already taken the 1st year prof exam... how many questions of embryology are usually in the exam?


----------



## raghad

*Sara*



< sara > said:


> awww shary! hehe thats so sweet
> 
> I reply whenever I have time...
> 
> As for embryology... for the people who have already taken the 1st year prof exam... how many questions of embryology are usually in the exam?



you'r from ksa so i will asume that you study their , answering for you quotation it depends for example if the midterm include embryo & anat and histology the quotation will bee divided equally and it will be for sure MCQ

- - - Updated - - -

i have the problem :?​i really don't know what to do with embryo is so so so complicated for me i heat that their so many words for the same thing 

- - - Updated - - -

hate embryo sweet hart , join the club :cool!:


----------

